# Tacoma Fog



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Do you know how many pictures I can get on a pair of AA batteries when it's 34 degrees out? I found out that it's about 25. That's okay, because the distance views I was hoping to get were just mist, anyhow.

But we've got a new trail, or, at least, part of one. It's not officially open yet, but it'll be the "Milton Interurban Trail." I posted some pics from the (as yet) still unpaved section farther north back this summer.

You'd never know how close to the freeway this is.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Tacoma's Stadium District had a few shots, at least. Stadium High got famous in a movie when I was in high school, I guess. It's a pretty impressive building, especially for a public high school. Word was, it was going to be a fancy hotel in the 19th century, but the original builders ran out of cash and sold it to the city...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*De Ronde Van Taacomjaa*

If you like cobbles, you'll like a lot of Old Town Tacoma. They pave over some of these, fix others, and just plain leave some. For a long, long time. Here's "court C," just past stadium:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Lugs! Cobbles! Mist! 34 Degrees! Bike Ride!*

Doesn't get much better than that.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Argentius said:


> If you like cobbles, you'll like a lot of Old Town Tacoma. They pave over some of these, fix others, and just plain leave some. For a long, long time. Here's "court C," just past stadium:


The cobbles in the last photo really look like something from Flanders. There are some cobbled alleys near my office and a small stretch of cobbles around a monument on my commute home, but nothing like the ones in your picture. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

I love those pics.

Where in town is this? How do you get onto the trail??


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

The trail is the "milton interurban trail" that's being constructed. To get to that section, turn from Hwy 99 in Milton (which is north of Tacoma near Fife) onto Porter Way, and follow that as it turns hard right, then forks uphill to Milton Way, or stays downhill at Fife Way. At that intersection, there's a trail entrance that's just been paved. 

Woah.

Technically, this is still on the map as "barth road."


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Great post. Some of those shots would be great in B&W


----------



## Fletcherfam (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you know when/if they are connecting to the Puyallup Hills Trail? I also heard there is a trail they are doing towards tacoma from Puyallup...


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

The best sourse of information I've found on linking the trail is on the Foothills Rails-to-Trails Coalition site. Their new letter has the most current information, which gets updates quarterly.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Couldn't tell you exactly on that one. I know the general plan is to finish the "interurban trail" that was the Interurban Electric Railroad back when people in the US rode trains... it joins Seattle and Tacoma. This part will end at 70th near 20th, and goes up to Military Road at Jovita, the top of the little ridge that descends into the valley. That part is already walkable, and was supposed to be paved over the summer, but I think now they will have to wait out the winter.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I bet those cobbles get slippery when wet!

Are those pumpkins in that field?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, they do.

Yeah, they are! Lotsa pumpkins in these parts.


----------

